# Cannondale Track Bikes



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Does anyone know the reason to why Cannondale only sells track bikes every few years? It seems pretty simple to keep making them and keep market share rather than making consumers search eBay.

Will they pop up in the 2008 line?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I doubt that there’s a market. Even with the fixed-gear craze, most cyclists don’t want a true track bike and most fixie guys don’t want a stock bike.


----------



## ahhchon (Apr 16, 2007)

for the 830 bucks i'm not sure they are worth the money. i have an 07 capo and i would NEVER pay 830 bucks for it.. (i work for a dealer, so i get a pretty penny off, so it's worth it) the frame i believe is a caad4 or 5.. the coat on it is garbage, it scraps off easier than dry erase on a white board. they also could have given a better seat post. the "carbon" wrapped post is just for looks, it's heavy as hell. but hey, for a city beater it's not bad if you can get it for under 600 and not a penny more.

john


----------



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

the older track bikes are hard to find. i think they made them in like 92-95 and stopped for a long time. and then recently on and off. i think they are over priced to. and they ar enot to popular. but the bianchi pistas are.. go fig... price..


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

And those Bianchis are overpriced at any price; they're garbage. True cash-in on the fixie poseur crowd.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Represent: my Pista rocks as an all-around bike and training tool for the road. It was good with stock parts but is even better with its upgraded parts.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have never ridden a Pista, so I won't get into that topic but I do know that it was at one point a true Bianchi race bike that was adapted (basturdized) for street (fixie) use. 

So why wouldn't the C-dale be desirable if they just sold the frames? The last forever, they are light and stiff, great for lugging up stairs as much as doing 200m sprints on the track. 

Just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------

